
Watch John Preskill if you love Quantum Mechanics. Or Spacetime. Or Information. - seycombi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td1fz5NLjQs
======
seycombi
Part deux
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i4Z5qARmqY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i4Z5qARmqY)

Slides
[http://www.theory.caltech.edu/~preskill/talks/QIP2017-tutori...](http://www.theory.caltech.edu/~preskill/talks/QIP2017-tutorial-
Preskill.pdf)

Talk is part of QIP 2017 (20th Annual Conference on Quantum Information
Processing) [http://stationq.microsoft.com/qip-2017-conference-
schedule/](http://stationq.microsoft.com/qip-2017-conference-schedule/)

